# Got TWO Titles Today! Whoot!



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy is running part time on a full team this weekend! Today he did pretty well. He only raced twice (5 heats per race), and he rocked the first race. Still a little wonky on the box turns when there's no prop, but he DID do a correct turn one time! lol

His second race, he wasn't doing so hot. He screwed up 3 times, so we had to swap him out for another dog. First run, I released him and he went around all of the hurdles on the way to the box. Second run, the first hurdle was knocked flat, and that was his clean run. Lots of screaming, "OVER, OVER, OVER!" since he's never had to jump over a knocked-down hurdle before. He did though, so YAY. Third run, he ran around the first two hurdles, came back in and went over the last two. Fourth run, same thing on the way there, but also ran around the first two on the way back as well. (That's when we pulled him). Someone was complaining about him messing up. Not sure who it was (I don't think the person was on our team). Forgot what the exact term they used, but it's used for a dog that consistently screws up. 

I was PROUD of him. He started training for flyball FOUR MONTHS ago, and he's already competing in tournaments on a team. I can only expect so much from him. Yes, he could do better, but consistency will come in time. That person that was complaining can shove it - I bet their dog wasn't where Ozzy is in 4 months!

He got (I think) 105 points today. I know he got at least 100, so he earned his FD and FDX titles today! Should get them in the mail in a few months. 
I'm SO SO SO proud of my boy! COULDN'T be happier with him!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations! That's amazing that he was able to compete with only 4 months of training. That was very rude of someone to complain-it sounds like he did a great job and will do very well in future competitions as he gets more experienced.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay Ozzy!!

When will he be getting that Sch title?lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it, but hey, where are the pictures!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have pics/video up soon!

The thing that sucks about being the team's 'photographer' is that I never get pics of Ozzy.  Got some video of him. 

So we figured out why he was going around jumps. One of his paws was skinned, and the other was split.  
We put some stuff called New Skin on his feet and wrapped them, and he ran fine after that. I feel bad now for trying to make him run when his little feet were hurting.  At least we figured out what it was and was able to fix it. 

Our whole team kind of melted at the end of the day today. Toby, our other height dog (JRT) kept spitting his ball, so he had to be pulled. The jumps were set at 14" by default, and that was quite an interesting race.... Lots of bloopers from that one!

In Ozzy's last race, he ran in 3rd position (he's been running in 4th), and he did better than I did. I kept going on the wrong side and getting in our team member's way who had to run 4th. Oops.

Random side note - Ozzy got to run with the German shepherd on the team today!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, and they measured him again today. 

Yesterday when they measured him, it was chaotic, he was excited, was squirming, wiggling, spinning, etc. Could barely get him to sit still for more than 5 seconds for a measurement. He measured 8" for jump heights.

Measured today, it was a bit calmer (woke up on time and didn't have to race the whole way there), and he stood still and measured 7". Whoot!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's pics of our team from both days. I'll post pics of others later. 

Neo









Bella









Ava









Neo


















Dozer


















Toby









Asta



























Bungee









Asta









Bungee









Leon









Riley









Beth and Zima, Michele and Leon, and Kathleen and Riley.









Riley









Riley/Zima passing


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the titles. 

Is it possible that it's too soon for him? Four months of training and then competing sounds awfully soon. No doubt about it, he's doing great but those screw ups could be an indicator that he's not yet as solid as you thought. 

I'd take it a little slower and keep on working on the foundation. It's not meant to be offensive but sometimes we have to step back and take it slow so we get there faster in the long run 



> So we figured out why he was going around jumps. One of his paws was skinned, and the other was split.
> We put some stuff called New Skin on his feet and wrapped them, and he ran fine after that. I feel bad now for trying to make him run when his little feet were hurting.  At least we figured out what it was and was able to fix it.


AH...just saw that. Forget what I said


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

BIG CONGRATS to both of you !!!!! So cool,, love the pics but YES you need to get some of Ozzy!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Good boy Ozzy-Congrats!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

That's pretty cool, big congrats.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Huge Congrats! Love the pics 


Is Leon the Mal owned by Michele Moore by any chance? I'm just guessing, but if so, he looks like a spitting image of his brother from the same litter! (my ex's Mal)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

BritneyP said:


> Huge Congrats! Love the pics
> 
> 
> Is Leon the Mal owned by Michele Moore by any chance? I'm just guessing, but if so, he looks like a spitting image of his brother from the same litter! (my ex's Mal)


Yup, same Leon.  
She also owns Asta.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Very cool! I still remember when the litter was just born


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Ozzy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------

